# British Operational Honours and Awards List: 24 March 2006



## big bad john (23 Mar 2006)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/HistoryAndHonour/OperationalHonoursAndAwardsList24March2006.htm

Operational Honours and Awards List: 24 March 2006
23 Mar 06 
A total of 70 members of the Armed Forces have received honours and awards for services on operations in Iraq, Northern Ireland, former Yugoslavia, Afghanistan and other miscellaneous operations for the period 1 April 2005 to 30 September 2005.

 Additionally there are two awards in recognition of non-combatant gallantry.

IRAQ 

The George Cross (GC)

Captain Peter Allen NORTON The Royal Logistic Corps

Officer of the Order of the British Empire (OBE)

Major Francis Ralph MORTON The King's Own Scottish Borderers
Lieutenant Colonel Anthony John WAKEMAN MBE Corps of Royal Engineers
Lieutenant Colonel Andrew Paul WILLIAMS MBE The Staffordshire Regiment

Member of the Order of the British Empire (MBE)

Warrant Officer Class 2 Tulbahadur ALE The Queen's Gurkha Engineers
Lieutenant Colonel James Francis Pardoe SWIFT The Royal Regiment of Wales 

The Conspicuous Gallantry Cross (CGC)

Colour Sergeant Matthew Robert TOMLINSON Royal Marines 

The Military Cross (MC)

Captain Simon Daniel BRATCHER The Royal Logistic Corps
Lieutenant Colonel James Medley WOODHAM The Royal Anglian Regiment 

The Distinguished Flying Cross (DFC)

Squadron Leader Shane William ANDERSON Royal Air Force

Mention in Despatches (MiD)

Corporal Frazer Wilfred BAKAS The Princess of Wales's Royal Regiment Territorial Army
Lieutenant Benedict Charles David Neville BISHOP The King's Royal Hussars
Sergeant John Robert Henry FORD Scots Guards
Major Andrew Nicholas HADFIELD The Staffordshire Regiment
Sergeant George Wayne LONG The Staffordshire Regiment 

Queen's Commendation for Bravery (QCB)

Lieutenant Colonel Robert Harrison SEDDON The Royal Logistic Corps

Queen's Commendation for Valuable Service (QCVS)

Corporal Stephen Michael HEAD Royal Marines
Commodore Anthony John RIX ADC 
Major Michael John TANNER Royal Marines
Lieutenant Colonel Ross Anthony ANDERSON The Queen's Lancashire Regiment Territorial Army
Lance Corporal Mark Richard BALDWIN The King's Royal Hussars
Lieutenant Mallory Deborah Mennely BARNES The Royal Logistic Corps Territorial Army
Warrant Officer Class 2 Garry BARTHOLOMEW The Light Dragoons
Private Charlotte BULLESS Royal Army Medical Corps
Sergeant Richard James CONWAY The Staffordshire Regiment
Major Charles Marcus Ross ELMHIRST Scots Guards
Major Adrian Laurence HARVEY The Staffordshire Regiment
Major Nicholas Walter HUNTER The King's Royal Hussars
Colonel Ian William MACKENZIE Late Royal Corps of Signals
Lieutenant Colonel Andrew John PARK Intelligence Corps 
Captain Richard William McCombie SCROPE The Light Dragoons
Warrant Officer Class 2 John Michael SHEARD Coldstream Guards
Major Rabia SIDDIQUE Adjutant General's Corps (Army Legal Services Branch)
Colonel Bryan Shaun Charles WATTERS OBE Late The Cheshire Regiment
Lance Corporal Nicholas Marshall WRIGHT Royal Army Medical Corps
Captain Andrew Paul YOUNG Royal Regiment of Artillery
Corporal Rachel Samantha DUNN Royal Air Force

NORTHERN IRELAND

Commander of the Order of the British Empire (CBE)

Brigadier James Henry GORDON MBE Late The Royal Green Jackets

Officer of the Order of the British Empire (OBE)

Colonel Jonathan Michael Edward HAZEL Late Intelligence Corps

Member of the Order of the British Empire (MBE)

Captain Nicholas Keith SOLOMON The Parachute Regiment

The Queen's Gallantry Medal (QGM)

Lieutenant Colonel Martin GLINIECKI The Royal Logistic Corps 

Queen's Commendation for Bravery (QCB)

Private Peter John BARNES The Cheshire Regiment
Captain Scott HEMPSEY The Cheshire Regiment
Corporal Dean RILEY The Cheshire Regiment
Corporal Gary Peter STRATTON The Cheshire Regiment

Queen's Commendation for Valuable Service (QCVS)

Brigadier Richard Lawson BARRONS CBE Late Royal Regiment of Artillery
Captain James Arthur GEDNEY MBE BEM The Parachute Regiment
Major Bruce Alasdair GRAY Adjutant General's Corps (Army Legal Services Branch)
Captain David McKnight HARVEY The King's Own Scottish Borderers 
Warrant Officer Class 2 Paul John HOWL Royal Corps of Signals 
Major Benjamin James HUGHES Corps of Royal Engineers
Sergeant Nigel St John MULLINS Intelligence Corps
Brigadier Roderick John Murray PORTER MBE Late The Royal Welch Fusiliers
Warrant Officer Class 2 Christopher John REGAN Intelligence Corps
Captain Philip Steven THOMPSON The Royal Anglian Regiment

FORMER YUGOSLAVIA

Companion of the Order of St Michael and St George (CMG)

Major General Arundell David LEAKEY CBE Late Royal Tank Regiment 

Queen's Commendation for Valuable Service (QCVS)

Colour Sergeant John Joseph Gerard McNAB The Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders
Captain David John POLLOCK Royal Tank Regiment
Major Alan Roxby Farquarson ROAN The Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders 

AFGHANISTAN

Member of the Order of the British Empire (MBE)

Captain (QGO) Daniel LAMA The Royal Gurkha Rifles 

Queen's Commendation for Valuable Service (QCVS)

Lieutenant Colonel David Nicholas Max MILO The Royal Regiment of Fusiliers 
Captain Sarah Jane THOMPSON Intelligence Corps

NATIONAL OPERATIONS

The Air Force Cross (AFC)

Captain John Michael William BUSHELL Army Air Corps

Queen's Commendation for Valuable Service (QCVS)

Sergeant Thomas PALMER QGM Royal Marines 
Major Adrian Timothy GARSIDE The Royal Logistic Corps
Sergeant Robert MAXWELL Royal Corps of Signals
Corporal Jason Paul SUMMERFIELD Royal Army Medical Corps
Lieutenant Colonel Charles David WOMBELL The Royal Gurkha Rifles

NON-COMBATANT GALLANTRY

Queen's Commendation for Bravery (QCB)

Corporal Jason Martyn HUGHES Corps of Royal Electrical and Mechanical Engineers
Sergeant Edward Robert YOUNG The Royal Logistic Corps


----------



## Cloud Cover (23 Mar 2006)

The number of awards for Northern Ireland surprised me? Are these for activities in the past, or during the period you have mentioned?

Anyway, good on you lads. Well done.


----------



## big bad john (23 Mar 2006)

They are for the period mentioned generally, though their are exceptions and they would be noted.  Northern Ireland may not be as active as before, but it is still an operational area.  The tempo is much lower now over there according to friends and former colleagues.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (24 Mar 2006)

A link to Capt Norton's story and others-

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4839694.stm


----------

